# Re vaccine



## NYCMAN (Jan 11, 2021)

Sorry.  If asked before.  I didn't see any  thread  for it ..Any idea when target will be offering  vaccine  to employees  who want to take it ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 11, 2021)

No info yet.
Here is your other thread.








						Will target be offering covid vaccines  in future
					

I know many do not want to take vaccine. .but just a question  what is people  opinion  do you think  .target will offer  vaccine in future??




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 11, 2021)

Every state may be different and depends on if and how Target lobbies states to get TMs vaccines.


----------

